# Logo mit abgeflachter Kante



## starter (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Ich haben ein sehr dringendes Problem, welches sich leider auch mittels der Suchfunktion nicht lösen liess. 

Ich habe mit Kreisen ein Hintergrund-Objekt für ein Logo zusammenstellt (FH MX), danach verbunden und wie gewünscht eingefärbt. Alles ok. Danach alles markiert und als Effekt eine "Kante von innen nach aussen" gesetzt. Das kam hinter dem Original hervor und sah wunderbar plastisch aus. Hatte auch einen leichten Schlagschatten. Abgespeichert und dem Drucker geschickt, für Visitenkarten. Den Rest stellt er selber zusammen. Bin ja kein Profi.

Nun das Problem:
Erstens keine Datei vorhanden, er konnte sie nicht öffnen. Selbst wenn ich es ihm in sämtlichen Formaten geschickt habe. Bei mir gingen alle, bei ihm keines (PC - Mac Problem). Was mache ich falsch?

Zweitens musste er das Logo nachzeichnen, doch weiss nicht genau, wie der Effekt gemacht werden soll, da ich ihm ja kein Beispiel senden konnte. Scheinbar gab es immer eine PostScript-Datei. Wie kann ich das ändern? Oder wie kann ich ihm den Effekt gut erklären? (Der Effekt sieht aus, wie bei vielen Buttons. Ein kleiner Abstand vom Rand weg. Sieht aus wie schräg weggeschnitten. Leichter Schatten rundherum.)

Tut mir leid, wenn ich Euch mit diesen sicher einfachen Fragen nerve, doch ich brauche eine schnelle Antwort, da diese Woche der Druck fertig sein muss.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juni 2004)

Hi,

auch wenn die Woche schon fast rum ist, poste doch mal Dein Bild oder pack es in den Anhang. Weil ich kanns mir nicht so recht vorstellen, wie das Bild/ Effekt aussehen soll.
weiterer Versuch: exportiere die Datei mal in ein *.eps-Format, das müßte die Druckerei öffnen können; wäre schlimm, wenn nicht.. (obwohl es mich wundert, dass eine Druckerei mit Mac-PC-Problemen zu kämpfen hat)

Gruss


----------

